# Tomcat skalieren - Loadbalancing ?



## cham (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Skalierung von Tomcat Webservern? Ich will Loadbalancing für mehrere Tomcatserver erreichen. Schön wäre eine freie Software dafür. 

Gruss cham


----------

